# Problem with loading sims 2 w/Intel Core Duo and Wndows XP



## Blade0401 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi! I have an iMac 1.83GHz/512MB/160GB. I am running bootcamp with Windows XP. I'm trying to play the Sims 2 on the Windows side but it won't fully load. I get the following message: A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file, tsdata/res/sound/voice5.package from the media. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Can anyone help me solve this issue. I really want to play The Sims in the Windows side. They have more games than mac.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Have you seen the following:
http://forums.techguy.org/games/287910-common-sims-2-problems-44.html
http://www.ntcompatible.com/sim_2_installation_problems_t33700.html
http://www.opentechsupport.net/forums/archive/topic/41148-1.html


----------

